# dewalt



## plumber chris bennett 1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,just bought a dewalt DW613 router from ebay only to find the release mechanism for tool removal siezed.Does any one know which way i should be turning to undo the collet?Thanks Chris


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Should be counter-clockwise.


----------

